
Modern devices in pure CSS. The first are iPhone X and iPhone 8 - picturepan2
https://picturepan2.github.io/devices.css/
======
franciscop
As a long time CSS dev here, I am happy that I am not the only one who has
struggled with inner round curves!

~~~
jackblack8989
I'm replying to your comment here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15177898](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15177898)

(since no other way to talk)

You mentioned, I think, correctly, that the list is for those who have their
basics right and want to step their game up.

I'm assuming you have your basics right? If so, what resources did you use to
get there?

~~~
franciscop
I don't remember the exact beginner tutorials I used at first, but I do
remember that I had many projects and stuff I wanted to make and googling like
a madman, solving a problem after another one.

Always questioning what I was doing and searching for better ways of doing it
led me to [https://html5doctor.com/](https://html5doctor.com/) and
[https://css-tricks.com/](https://css-tricks.com/) for really understanding
things, and w3school often popped up for basic syntax.

This way was quite hard at some points though, when I tried to do some stuff
too difficult for my level at that point and I got frustrated (in exchange I
learned how to manage that frustration!). If you can, definitely find someone
who knows these stuff to at least guide you a bit.

------
picturepan2
More devices are coming.

------
Thev00d00
Would SVG not be a more elegant solution?

------
B1FF_PSUVM
Text styles used to do geometric layout.

A brilliant idea.

